# looking for extension cable for deq9200



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I tried posting a want ad in the classifieds but got no hits...figured I might try here, hoping someone had one lying around. I am looking for an extension cable for a pioneer deq9200. 
this is what the ends look like (see pic)


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Cut and splice


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't you just love proprietary cables? Why could they use s-video or cat5 or something else that's standard?

I would watch craigslist and eBay. I'm sure they pop up every once in a while.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

if worse comes to worse, I can get a cdx-m30 cable end (like the one pictured) from a junkyard and have my spare 10 foot changer cable cut up. I'd rather not just cut and extend the cable as that would make it a PITA to route (as the cable the comes with the deq9200 is fixed into the control head).


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

IIRC most of the Japanese companies used the same 4x3 pin cable for cd changers.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I "MIGHT" have this cable. No promises...! I need to dig in the box of days gone by....


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll be crossing my fingers and toes and everything else. LOL


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

Cable C Bus CCA 308 R XA 108 CDX Sony Clarion Pioneer 13 Pin DIN Cable US Seller | eBay


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

MB2008LTZ said:


> I "MIGHT" have this cable. No promises...! I need to dig in the box of days gone by....


Sorry but I do not have it...good luck though


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I purchased the cable Jesus Christ posted . It should be here Tuesday. I'll let you guys know how it works out


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Cable came today (that was quick!) It's about 12-15 feet long (so enough to get to the trunk in a straight run with cable to spare). I didn't bother to dig out the tape measure to get a precise length. 
Quality, while not excellent, is on par with the pioneer cables I have -and honestly, it might be a factory cable, although the listing said otherwise. It fits well enough and looks factory All in all, I'd say it was $19 well spent.


----------

